# Briggs & stratton lawn mower oil type



## lawn_375

Hello,

I have a lawn mower with a briggs&stratton engine model Sprint 375.
I understand that it's possible to use a 5W30 Synthetic oil, but in my
area this only come in a 4-5 liters bottle.
I saw a 1 liter bottle with engine oil type 5W40 synthetic.
Is there a big difference between 5W30 and 5W40 ?
Is it possible to use the 5W40 synthetic in the briggs&stratton engine ?

Thank you.


----------



## SABL

Oil Recommendations | Briggs & Stratton

Any reason to waste money on synthetic oil?? No need for it unless you are using the equipment in temps less than -22F. It can be used in all temperature ranges but is expensive......and should still be changed at regular intervals. 

5W40 will get you into a higher temperature range.....in some areas you may need it. I just run 10W30 year 'round......my larger mower requires synthetic but not for the engine. I have to use it for the hydraulic drive system.....that's _real_ power steering!! 

What is the engine powering?? Lawn/garden or snow removal??


----------



## lawn_375

Hi,

Thank you for the answer.
The engine is powering a regular push lawn mower.
According to the manual, using multi-viscosity oils like 10W30,
above 40F (4 C) degrees, can cause high oil consumption and possible engine damage.

The manual actually recommend to use SAE 30 oil, but i also read in the
Briggs&Stratton website that it is possible to also use 5W30 Synthetic.
The problem is, that it's almost impossible to find SAE 30 oil in my area.

If you are using 10W30, then maybe i can use 10W40 which i use in my scooter?


Thank you.


----------



## Basementgeek

I am sure you could use 10W40 OK, but a really good rule is, when you add gas (petrol) always check the oil. Adjust as necessary.


BG


----------



## SABL

The "W" in motor oil viscosity stands for WINTER and indicates the viscosity in cold temperatures when the oil needs to be thin enough to flow faster when the engine is first started up. The higher number that follows the "W" is the viscosity at higher temperatures (operating temperature) after the engine warms up. If the temperatures in your area are high when you are operating the mower the higher viscosity may be beneficial but I wouldn't run a 'straight weight' oil higher than recommended by the manufacturer. The 10W-40 should be fine to use.....but I wouldn't run SAE-40 as a straight weight oil.

The 10W-30 may cause more oil consumption but it should be minor.....the damage is from not checking the oil frequently (before each use of the mower) and keeping it at safe levels. If the mower is used for extended periods of time I would check the oil when the mower needs more fuel. Lack of oil is what will cause the engine damage.

I check my mower's oil every time I use it.....engines are expensive.

**BG beat me again.....:laugh: As usual.....good advice....:thumb:


----------



## lawn_375

Thank you :smile:


----------

